# angeln am Lago di Mergozzo



## thefisher (5. August 2007)

weiß jemand ob man am Lago di Mergozzo angeln kan un welche Fischarten es dort gibt un mit welchen Methoden mann die fängt ;+


----------



## Louis (7. August 2007)

*AW: angeln am Lago di Mergozzo*



thefisher schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob man am Lago di Mergozzo angeln kan un welche Fischarten es dort gibt un mit welchen Methoden mann die fängt ;+



Ich war dort vor Jahren (Jahrezehnten) mal zum Campingurlaub. Angeln kann man da. Wo es karten gibt weiß ich allerdings nicht. Fische gibt, besser gab es reichlich. Alle bekannten Süßwasserarten. Aufgefallen war mir, dass welche, die mit dem Schlauchboot unterwegs waren (Schilfkanten und Bahnlinie) schöne Barsche und Hechte ergattert haben.

Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich Dir.


Gruß


Louis


----------



## Louis (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln am Lago di Mergozzo*

machst Du Campingurlaub oder hast Du ne Ferienwohnung/-häuschen?

Louis


----------



## thefisher (9. August 2007)

*AW: angeln am Lago di Mergozzo*

Direkt am see in solch einem Campingwagen war dort das letzte mal vor drei Jahren hab aber jedes mal meine Rute dagellassen weil ich nicht wusste ob ich da angeln kann#q. aber wenn es da viel fisch gibt und man die auch rasziehen kann werd ichs mal versuchen 



Ps: gibt es auch Karpfen?


----------



## Kanuboy (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln am Lago di Mergozzo*

Ich hole den Fred mal hoch. 

Ich werde im September an den Lago di Mergozzo gehen. Daher von mir die Frage ob es seit 2007 Leute hier im Form gibt die am See geangelt haben und ein paar Erfahrungen preis geben wollen. 

Björn


----------



## hechtangler_tom (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln am Lago di Mergozzo*

Hi, ich war letztes Jahr beim campen dort. Es gibt dort Schwarzbarsche. Ich konnte ein paar kleine mit einem Carolina rig und als Köder ein illegal crosstail überlisten. Mit Boot hat man sicherlich noch bessere Chancen. Ich bin damals nur in Badehose watend das Ufer abgegangen. Karten gabst direkt am Campingplatz.


----------



## Kanuboy (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln am Lago di Mergozzo*

Super danke für deine Infos. 
Das man die Karten direkt beim Campingplatz bekommt ist ja super. Erspart Viel rennerei.

Boot habe ich auch eins dabei. Na dann kann es ja losgehen.


----------



## Röbsche (23. März 2015)

*AW: angeln am Lago di Mergozzo*

Am Lago di mergozzo 

Gibt es eigentlich fast alles von karpfen bis Waller! Das Problem in diesem see sind die Katzenwelse die es dort zu Tausenden gibt ! Also ein Ansitz mit Wurm kann Mann schlicht vergessen da mann nur noch diese Viecher rauszieht!!! 

Auf karpfen geht es nach wie vor noch sehr gut Mann muss aber die Stellen dort kennen am Campingplatz la quiete wo wir immer sind geht es sehr gut sandiger Untergrund aber auch felsiger Untergrund mit scharf abfallenden scharkannten ! Auf karpfen habe ich immer mit Wurm auf dem Haken und eine lupini aufs Haar , was auch gut geht ist frolic bloß dazu ist zu sagen häufige köderkontrolle wegen denn katzenwelsen! Und boilie mit einer herben Mischung monstercrab usw. Es gibt auch wunderschöne seeforellen in diesem see !


----------



## Röbsche (23. März 2015)

*AW: angeln am Lago di Mergozzo*

Ich bin vom 01.04 bis 12.04 wieder dort zum Ansitz werde meine Erfahrungen dann hier berichten!!! Welche Methoden noch gut gehen und von welchen ihr die Finger lassen solltet!


----------



## Rheinangler (14. April 2015)

*AW: angeln am Lago di Mergozzo*

@Röbsche....

bin mal sehr gespannt auf Deine Rückmeldung vom Lago di Mergozzo. Werde Anfang Juli dort für 2 Wochen Campingurlaub machen und dann auch regelmäßig mit meinen SOT Kayak rausfahren zum fischen...


----------



## Tobias Fährmann (19. April 2015)

*AW: angeln am Lago di Mergozzo*

Hey Röbsche und alle zusammen

 wie sah es denn aus in Italien ? Ging etwas ?

 Hatte nämlich ende Juni Anfang Juli vor nach Mergozzo zu fahren. Ich geh seit vielen Jahren an den See, seit 3 Jahren auch zum fischen. Bis jetzt lief es immer ganz gut. 
 Jetzt geh ich aber ohne Familie nur mit einem Kumpel für 10 Tage da runter zum Karpfenfischen und wir werden es auch auf Hecht Zander und Schwarzbarsch probieren.

 Jetzt meine Fragen. 

 Ich war sonst immer im August unten. Da war nur das Problem mit den Touris. Nun hab ich aber hier gelesen dass die Karpfen da unten Schonzeit haben ab Anfang Juni... Da ich das eine Dokument mit den Schonzeiten nicht öffnen kann wollte ich fragen wie lang die denn genau Schonzeit haben. Bei Zander und Hecht dürfte es in dem Zeitraum wohl weniger ein Problem sein.

 Und was auch noch relevant wäre zu wissen ist die Laichzeit der Karpfen. Wenn die nämlich ende Juni laichen können wir das ganze vergessen :/ Weiß da jemand was dazu ?

 Und nun die letzte Sache. Hab bis jetzt nur vom Camping la Quiete gerade raus gefischt. Also da auf bzw hinter der Krautbank. Nun wollte ich aber eher wo anders hin. Gibt ja ein paar Stellen abseits von Hotels und offiziellen Stränden nur welche darf ich da den besetzen ? An manchen steht ja auch dran dass es Privatgelände ist aber hab schon öfter dort Karpfencamps gesehen... Bräuchte da eben verlässliche Infos die ich aber irgendwie nirgends herbeommen habe. Nicht dass ich da dann das Camp aufbaue und sich dann herausstellt dass wir dort illegal sitzen...

 Hab mir auch überlegt auf die Schattenseite an den großen Berg zu sitzen ? Wie sieht es da aus mit Karpfen ? Hab nur letztes Jahr auf dem Echo gesehen dass es schon sehr felsig und recht tief ist...

 So dass wars 
 Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen ! Wäre genial |wavey:


----------



## ae71 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: angeln am Lago di Mergozzo*

Hallo, habe auch vor an den Mergozzo See zu fahren mit der Familie zu Pfingsten. Bin dann auf dem Campingplatz Isolino. Lohnt es sich da vom Ufer aus zu angeln? Und mit dem Thema Boot, braucht man da nicht eine Zusatzkarte die ziemlich teuer ist? Vor paar Jahren auf dem Campingplatz wollte ich angeln und die erzählten das mit dem Boot angeln extra koste, wieviel weiß ich nicht mehr aber es war happig. Habt ihr infos darüber?
Gruß
Toni


----------

